# mahlzeit miteinander!!



## kalitos (3 Aug. 2006)

hi leute bin hier schon eine weile und wollte mal hallo sagen, bin bischen über 30 vom bau mit sehr mässigen pc kenntnissen!!bis denne ein schönes leben noch


----------



## spoiler (3 Aug. 2006)

kalitos schrieb:


> bis denne ein schönes leben noch



Moin moin an dich, aber das hört sich so an als wärst gleich wieder wech  und das wollen wir nicht hoffen  

greetz spoiler


----------



## AMUN (3 Aug. 2006)

"ein schönes leben"... ok das werden wir haben und du hoffentlich auch

Schön das wir dich kennen lernen dürfen und ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel spaß hier an Board 


MfG
Meister


----------



## Muli (5 Aug. 2006)

Ok ihr alten Menschen! Dann lasst mal die Tasten qualmen wie die 13-jährigen beim zocken 

Herzlich Willkommen Kalitos und viel Spass an Board!


----------

